# 76885



## RADCODER (Feb 27, 2012)

76885:ULTRASOUND, INFANT HIPS, REAL TIME WITH IMAGING DOCUMENTATION; DYNAMIC (REQUIRING PHYSICIAN MANIPULATION)
76886::ULTRASOUND, INFANT HIPS, REAL TIME WITH IMAGING DOCUMENTATION; LIMITED, STATIC (NOT REQUIRING PHYSICIAN MANIPULATION)

Would anyone know if the technician is allowed to do the manipulation on the infant or does it HAVE to be the physician? Any documentation would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 27, 2012)

RADCODER said:


> 76885:ULTRASOUND, INFANT HIPS, REAL TIME WITH IMAGING DOCUMENTATION; DYNAMIC (REQUIRING PHYSICIAN MANIPULATION)
> 76886::ULTRASOUND, INFANT HIPS, REAL TIME WITH IMAGING DOCUMENTATION; LIMITED, STATIC (NOT REQUIRING PHYSICIAN MANIPULATION)
> 
> Would anyone know if the technician is allowed to do the manipulation on the infant or does it HAVE to be the physician? Any documentation would be greatly appreciated!
> ...



"Requiring physician manipulation" means just that.


----------



## RADCODER (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought so as well, however I have been hearing a buzz around that the technicians were the ones doing the manipulation. I was curious to know how other practices were handling this.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a bit of history - when 76885 was first introduced, it just said "requiring manipulation".  In 2002, the code description was changed to say "requiring physician manipulation".  At that time, ACR said "The dynamic study procedure (76885) requires physician manipulation".


----------



## RADCODER (Feb 28, 2012)

So with the update they are insisting the physician is the one to do the manipulation. I wonder how to handle this if the technician does it? Any thoughts?


----------

